# Seed banks i use.



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2006)

.........


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 4, 2006)

Damn, thats reassuring! Just ordered from the doc...can't wait*rubbing hands together, smiling fiendishly*!


----------

